# New dust collector not working very well



## lylesvegas (Mar 8, 2020)

Hey guys I just bought a 1250 cfm dust collector and canister filter from Rockler. It sucks great but dust seems to come out of the filter when its on. You can watch the dust in the clear bag strapped at the bottom start swirling and make its way out of the filter. It is not coming out of the bag it's literally through the canister it self. Any thoughts ? Thanks !!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums N/A...
what's the make/model of the DC and micron rating of the canister???


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

check the Rubber gaskets for a tight seal to your collector?


----------



## lylesvegas (Mar 8, 2020)

Rockler wall mount dust collector 1250 cfm and 1 micron on the canister


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

lylesvegas said:


> Rockler wall mount dust collector 1250 cfm and 1 micron on the canister


this is this it???
where does the optional canister mount???
post a picture of your setup..
you can post pictures if the picture is on the hard drive of the computer you are posting from
https://www.rockler.com/rockler-wall-mount-dust-collector-1250-cfm


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this is the usual canister and collection bag set up...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

is this more like your set up???
how new is the unit???
what size input lines do you have installed???
are you using the 30 micron collection bag or a clear plastic one???


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This machine has no separate filter the bag catches the chips and the bag is the filter. If there is leakage it will be through the bag, or the hose clamp at the top.
I would put the Dust Devil and dust bin between the fan and the filter .

HErb


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Could I have subscribed to this thread without posting on it? I had never seen this dust collector set up though it is similar to my portable delta and holtz-her units that have a ''dust bag''
Rob


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Lyle (just guessing at the name) if you are referring to a cloth bag as the filter then you should know that these bags are rated to a certain micron size. Some as large as 5-7 microns which won't stop fine sawdust at all, chips yes but not so much the finer particles. Cut something like MDF and you'll have plenty of dust floating in the shop. Check the rating of the bag/filter. My CV1800 is rated to .5 micron and captures almost all of the sawdust. Filter Efficiency: 99.999% at .5 micron (MERV 15)


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is what I have that may answer your comments:

I installed a dust monitor in my shop so I know the amount of dust that I am breathing. Sometimes I don't see dust, but the monitor tells me I have a problem.

Someone pointed out about the rubber gasket. I just got a new Laguna filter for my dust collector. There was no gasket at either end of the filter. I put it on as-is and attached the hose to the thickness planer. The dust monitor read over 5,500 whereas it is generally under 100. I knew what the problem was because of no rubber gasket. I sent Laguna a message that they should put a warning on their filters that the customer should buy a dust monitor and they should buy a gasket. The gasket that Laguna sells doesn't go all the way around their filters. It takes at least two gaskets to go around it.

Hope this helps!

Malcolm / Kentucky / USA


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't think we have a response on what type of unit we're talking about. Being Rockler, I think it is the one with the blower on top, plastic bag on the bottom and the canister in the middle. So it's hard to guess what the problem is. A defective filter (it would leak more in one place more than any other). Or it could be the ring that holds the bag in plce in which case there would be dust accumulation on the filter just above the retaining ring. Or one of the rings around around other connectors which would deposit leaking sawdust near the connector.

It would certainly help to have a chip separator between the machine and dust intake on the side of the blower. Hopefully Lylevegas will come back and let us know which one, but the areas I mentioned is where I'd be looking. On my DC system, the retaining ring holding the bag in place wasn't tight enouth and the high pressure coated the leaking area with a fine layer of sawdust.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

tooler2 said:


> Could I have subscribed to this thread without posting on it? I had never seen this dust collector set up though it is similar to my portable delta and holtz-her units that have a ''dust bag''
> Rob


Yes you can subscribe without posting at the top of the thread it says tools click on that and you’ll see where it says subscribe click on that your Subscribed


----------



## Jimmy Dee (Oct 31, 2012)

Malcolm,

I am considering purchasing a dust meter/monitor. Which unit do you have and what unit would you recommend?

Don


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Make sure all connections are tight. If the bag is the source of the dust you may need to modify your set up. I have a Jet DC1100. It has a cannister filter and not a Cloth bag. At the bottom is a clear plastic bag. The collector worked fine but the filter would clog up and the efficiency would go way down. I bought an Onieda Dust Depty 4" with a 30 gallon collection can. Since I put that on I have no dust in the bag and no fine dust in the canister filter. This is an added expense but really works. Personally if it is not very old then take it back and buy a dust cyclone extractor. If you already have a collector then add the dust deputy 4" and it will work very well. Onieda makes a 6", 5" and 4". I bought the 4" at Wood craft for $215.00 because I use 4" hoses and did not have to make a bunch of adapters. The collector has a 6" intake but I already had an adapter from 6" to 4" and existing hoses. Dont confuse the Dust Deputy with 2.5" with the Super Dust Deputy.

If I were to have to buy a new collector I would buy a cyclonic type to start with. The filter stays clean and cfm stays high. Some of the cyclones when the collection bin is over half full will start to sipon the chips and dust into the main bag. If you see chips in the main bag dump the cyclone bin. Also if there are any air leaks you may bet dust in the main bag so check for leaks in your hoses, clamps and so on.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

doesn't that set up choke your efficiency down???...

.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> I don't think we have a response on what type of unit we're talking about. Being Rockler, I think it is the one with the blower on top, plastic bag on the bottom and the canister in the middle. So it's hard to guess what the problem is. A defective filter (it would leak more in one place more than any other). Or it could be the ring that holds the bag in plce in which case there would be dust accumulation on the filter just above the retaining ring. Or one of the rings around around other connectors which would deposit leaking sawdust near the connector.
> 
> It would certainly help to have a chip separator between the machine and dust intake on the side of the blower. Hopefully Lylevegas will come back and let us know which one, but the areas I mentioned is where I'd be looking. On my DC system, the retaining ring holding the bag in place wasn't tight enouth and the high pressure coated the leaking area with a fine layer of sawdust.


Tom it is the one in the second picture I posted.
The one with the filter above and the clear plastic bag on the bottom. This one:
Herb


----------



## Jimmy Dee (Oct 31, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> this is the usual canister and collection bag set up...
> 
> .


Stick,

I have the exact same Jet DC (Model DC-1200VX, with Canister Kit), Vortex Cone, 2 HP, 230 volt, that you have I believe? Do you have 4" or 5" metal main duct running to your unit? I have been using the plastic, flexible, corrugated 4" line as a "temporary" measure (which has become a permanent set up) until I get a metal duct set up layed out and run. I will be running the metal main line for ~25 feet with the usual drops for TS, BS, Jointer, Miter Saw and lathe. I just roll my planer to a door and let it exhaust outside. Just wondered if a 4" trunk line would do the job. Would have metal blast gates for each machine.

Don


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jimmy Dee said:


> Stick,
> 
> I have the exact same Jet DC (Model DC-1200VX, with Canister Kit), Vortex Cone, 2 HP, 230 volt, that you have I believe? Do you have 4" or 5" metal main duct running to your unit? I have been using the plastic, flexible, corrugated 4" line as a "temporary" measure (which has become a permanent set up) until I get a metal duct set up layed out and run. I will be running the metal main line for ~25 feet with the usual drops for TS, BS, Jointer, Miter Saw and lathe. I just roll my planer to a door and let it exhaust outside. Just wondered if a 4" trunk line would do the job. Would have metal blast gates for each machine.
> 
> Don


6'' snap lock w/ take off saddles..
it's the 1100 vortex that I have...
saddles look like so...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jimmy Dee said:


> Stick,
> 
> I have the exact same Jet DC (Model DC-1200VX, with Canister Kit), Vortex Cone, 2 HP, 230 volt, that you have I believe? Do you have 4" or 5" metal main duct running to your unit? I have been using the plastic, flexible, corrugated 4" line as a "temporary" measure (which has become a permanent set up) until I get a metal duct set up layed out and run. I will be running the metal main line for ~25 feet with the usual drops for TS, BS, Jointer, Miter Saw and lathe. I just roll my planer to a door and let it exhaust outside. *Just wondered if a 4" trunk line would do the job*. Would have metal blast gates for each machine.
> 
> Don


no... 4"" trunk will starve the unit...


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Onieda 4" Cyclone Works Well*



Stick486 said:


> doesn't that set up choke your efficiency down???...
> 
> .


The Jet DC1100 has a 6 inch inlet. But I use all 4 inch hoses. If I am losing any efficiency I cannot detect it. The Onieda made my dC1100 more efficient because my canister is not clogged up with fine dust. I have emptied the barrel on the onieda twice since I have had it and so far there is no dust in the bag or the canister filter. I am quite happy with the cyclonic add on.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

The bag on the Rockler 1250 is a 30 micron bag. They do have a 5 micron bag coming out in the future.


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

gdonham1 said:


> The Jet DC1100 has a 6 inch inlet. But I use all 4 inch hoses. If I am losing any efficiency I cannot detect it. The Onieda made my dC1100 more efficient because my canister is not clogged up with fine dust. I have emptied the barrel on the onieda twice since I have had it and so far there is no dust in the bag or the canister filter. I am quite happy with the cyclonic add on.


you'll get more velocity with the smaller hoses, and be able to pick up dust from further away:wink:. there is a limit to how small a hose you can use without losing efficiency though, you'd have to experiment..


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Since I have 1100 CFM (therotically) a small loss of efficiency is not detected. The Jet DC1100 has always worked well but now it is really working. If I would change over to smooth wall pipes it would be better but like it is is good enough. I dont want to chase my tail on making it the absolutely best efficiency because it is working fine the way it is. I could spend a lot of time and money on improvements but I believe in the old saying "If it aint broke dont fixit". I only run one tool at a time so 1100 CFM is adequate for one tool with one hose attached to it.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Holy bovines. 30 microns is just a bit smaller than a concrete block, in a Volkswagen.




maddog said:


> The bag on the Rockler 1250 is a 30 micron bag. They do have a 5 micron bag coming out in the future.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Is there any possibility the dust you are seeing is just dust blowing off the outer surface of the cartridge?

I have three dust collectors. One with two one micron bags with two plastic bags under them, another with two one micron cartridges and a Harbor Freight unit with an after market 1 micron bag. Once in a while, dust that settled on a bag will blow off, if I haven't fired up the collector since running the miter or firing up a belt sander.

Even the garbage bag the HF collector came with didn't kick out visible dust. It's hard to imagine a cartridge doing that. It it is, is sounds like others might be right about a defect or missing gasket.

I found some incense left behind by the former occupant. I keep it to test the seal of my cyclone on one of the big collectors. I move around the edge, slowly, looking for spots where the air would be drawn in. In your case, the same thing could be done, but looking for spots where the smoke is pushed away.

If worse comes to worse, borrow a cig from someone and use it the same way.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Most of us just measure the opening, then order an after market bag based on that. A "1 micron" bag would run about forty. 



maddog said:


> The bag on the Rockler 1250 is a 30 micron bag. They do have a 5 micron bag coming out in the future.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a Dylos DC1100 dust monitor that I have sitting near where I work most of the time. It is between the dust collector and my work bench and it runs all the time. I can see it from my work bench.

I also have two Jet air filtration units (AFS-1000B) suspended from the ceiling. The one furtherest away from the work area runs all the time. The one near the work area I turn it on when the monitor indicates a dust problem or when I am resewing on the bandsaw.

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

How you could possibly mess up your dust collector cleaning HVAC duct? They are two unrelated systems at least in the normal sense. With my shop in my basement I do have the central return for that area covered to protect the HVAC duct and coils. I use 4" pleated MERV16 filters on my HVAC system and a ceiling hung Jet air filtration unit along with CV1800 dust collector which is using 6" PVC.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @NewmAmmy


----------

